# The Infamous



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

V-Day,

What are you doing for your special someone? 
I sent my hubby a 'special something-gram' to his work address


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

NO valentine this year..wooohoooooo


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> NO valentine this year..wooohoooooo


Why not? You don't wanna fork over any cash:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

thppppppppppp to Valetines day!


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

I hate valentines day! lol. Everyone always associates vday with my birthday(2/13) and want to combine my bday and vday gift!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh crud. That's like in week isn't it? lmaoooooooooooooooooooo. I have nothin yet.....

guess i gotta think about that, ya?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Why not? You don't wanna fork over any cash:rofl::rofl:


darn skimpy:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

This year me and the woman are prob just gonna go out to dinner. We decided that we are not gonna get eachother something since we are going on a 7day cruise in May and that is a big chunk of change. I might end up suprising her with something little tho


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

CraziNate said:


> This year me and the woman are prob just gonna go out to dinner. We decided that we are not gonna get each other something since we are going on a 7day cruise in May and that is a big chunk of change. I might end up suprising her with something little tho


Oh my look at all the V-Day haterz - lol

Yeah... We still haven't taken our honeymoon & our 1 year anniversary's this June. We're eventually gonna do the cruise thing. Mayan Ruines would be wicked cool  - Dinner's a nice route


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> Oh crud. That's like in week isn't it? lmaoooooooooooooooooooo. I have nothin yet.....
> 
> guess i gotta think about that, ya?


Ha-ha yeah, snuck up on us as always. I was gonna go with the typical card N candy but cruised the net & found something a little more original & equally inexpensive 

I'm a hopeless romantic


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> darn skimpy:woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof::woof:


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Money's tight... Why make it material when ya can just wear eachother out  

LOL.... Dinner and some flowers is pretty much the extent of ours this year, money is tight.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Money's tight... Why make it material when ya can just wear eachother out
> 
> LOL.... Dinner and some flowers is pretty much the extent of ours this year, money is tight.


Money doesn't matter , It's the thought that counts. 
Dinner and flowers is splendid, a thought of appreciation goes along way, a simple I love you and a kiss on the neck .....

Keep that in mind guys, and women never nit pick when they have gone to those extents, precious little things are the best, you never know how much their worth when their no longer given ......

As for me I love Vday, but haven't celebrated it in 5 years, the man says **** Vday just another day to make couples feel like they gotta do something. I married ya didn't I ....... pfffffffft Romance went :flush::flush::flush:
So I'll just live thru yall lol ...


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Money doesn't matter , It's the thought that counts.
> Dinner and flowers is splendid, a thought of appreciation goes along way, a simple I love you and a kiss on the neck .....
> 
> Keep that in mind guys, and women never nit pick when they have gone to those extents, precious little things are the best, you never know how much their worth when their no longer given ......
> ...


Haha - so true it's really the thought... Last V-Day, I came home from work, all the lights were off - a few lit candles & dinner on the table >.< then we took a ride downtown & that was the best night eveR 

It really isn't about the money


----------



## Hanover Pits (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey some ppl just don't have tht certain person to spend time with on vday. 
Some prolly just do their own thing.. but either way its a good holiday!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

We've been married for 11 years so we don't even celebrate it anymore.Plus it's my youngest sons birthday.So for the past 4 years we've done parties for him on that day.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Awe, happy birthday to your lil guy


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

No valentines! my husband and i dont do that holiday. i just feel it is cheesy. i know my husband loves me all year. plus i dont like pink and red...bleh


----------

